# Sr40?



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I broke down today. I like steel.....and hammers.......and manual safeties........traded my used Beretta 84fs for a new SR40...goes against everything that I like about the rest of my firearms.....thought it was time for a change, and I am trying to wean myself from .380...it's just getting too expensive, for a small caliber........trying to economize, and since the wife is shooting now, going to keep everything .40 cal.....so, here I go with a striker platform....hope I didn't make a boo boo


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

No you did NOT make a mistake. 
You'll enjoy the SR40

Lateck,


----------



## BearTaylor (Jan 27, 2012)

I own a SR40 (15+1) and I bought my daughter the SR40 Compact (9+1). Awesome firepower, accurate, cycles without a hitch and easy to maintain. The full size mag on mine will seat in her compact and function just fine. She has trained on her pistol for about a year now and will be using it as a carry gun. She keeps it in a quick entry safe next to her bed and I keep mine in a nightstand safe. If access to her pistol is obstructed she can put mine into action in a heartbeat. My wife does not shoot and would not use a handgun on an intruder but my daughter sure as heck can. I'm going install a set of night sights on the girl's gun this month just in case. 

I carry a Kimber Pro TLE 2 (45 ACP) for every day protection and a Walther PPS40 for motorcycle trips. Both are equipped with night sights. However, I won't hesitate to grab the SR40 if zombies come knocking down the door.


----------



## mrcrzy (Oct 7, 2012)

I've a SR40 and my 1st striker pistol. I've found no real problems with it. sits nicely in my hand came with 2 10 rd mags purchased a 15 and feels better!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Its a good gun generally I hope you enjoy it a lot!

RCG


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Since my original post, I actually bought it for my wife....but, I had to break it in (ahem) of course.....I am not regretting my purchase...for the money, nice firearm......don't like it as much as my Beretta 96, but it's a fine shooter, and the wife is pleased with fit and feel.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

berettabone said:


> Since my original post, I actually bought it for my wife....but, I had to break it in (ahem) of course.....I am not regretting my purchase...for the money, nice firearm......don't like it as much as my Beretta 96, but it's a fine shooter, and the wife is pleased with fit and feel.


Hi Berettabone. That SR40 is a mighty fine piece. I have the SR40C. If you want, you can remove the magazine disconnect. Takes about two minutes and is a piece of cake to do. You can then fire a round without having the magazine inserted, and, you can safely dry fire the pistol, without a magazine, and without any damage to the pistol.

Semper Fi

Don <><


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks.........


----------

